
Ask HN: Can you offer an IT service for only 10 hours per week? - lumberjack
And if yes, are there any other options besides freelance web development?
======
detaro
Support, managed services/SaaS, consultancy for XYZ ...

Biggest problem if you work alone is that you can't guarantee good reaction
times, which locks you out from many profitable oppertunities.

------
Snowalker
this is a great question. I'm interested in answers as well.

